# Steam: Französischer Verbraucherschutz verklagt Valve



## Gast1669461003 (18. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Französischer Verbraucherschutz verklagt Valve* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Französischer Verbraucherschutz verklagt Valve


----------



## USA911 (18. Dezember 2015)

> Unabhängig von der Nationalität der Steam-Nutzer wende Valve außerdem die Gesetzte für Verbraucher aus Luxemburg an



Wunderbar, dann greift in Deutschland ja dann die Salvatorische Klausel...


----------



## Saji (18. Dezember 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann greift in Deutschland ja dann die Salvatorische Klausel...



Die kann gar nicht greifen, wenn sie nicht schon vorher im Vertrag drin steht.  Was du wohl meintest ist, dass Verträge durch Teilnichtigkeiten grundsätzlich unwirksam werden. Ein Umstand, den die salvatorsiche Klausel, sofern im Vertrag hinterlegt, vermeiden soll.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Die kann gar nicht greifen, wenn sie nicht schon vorher im Vertrag drin steht.  Was du wohl meintest ist, dass Verträge durch Teilnichtigkeiten grundsätzlich unwirksam werden. Ein Umstand, den die salvatorsiche Klausel, sofern im Vertrag hinterlegt, vermeiden soll.


Selbst, wenn das gemeint war:
Was nützt es *deutschen *Verbrauchern unmittelbar, wenn durch die Steam AGB *französisches *Recht gebrochen wurde? Wenn Teile der Steam AGB hierzulande ungültig werden sollen, müssen sie doch gegen *deutsches *Recht verstoßen.


----------



## Saji (18. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn das gemeint war:
> Was nützt es *deutschen *Verbrauchern unmittelbar, wenn durch die Steam AGB *französisches *Recht gebrochen wurde? Wenn Teile der Steam AGB hierzulande ungültig werden sollen, müssen sie doch gegen *deutsches *Recht verstoßen.



Eben, es nützt gar nichts. Zumal die Klausel bei AGB gar nicht anwendbar ist. ^^ Es müsste schon hier in Deutschland gegen Valve und Steam geklagt werden, aber ich denke mal unserem Verbaucherschutz ist klar wie unnütz ihnen so ein Unterfangen ist. Mehr als Abmahnungen kriegt der doch eh nicht zu stande.


----------



## Batze (18. Dezember 2015)

Wichtig ist erstmal das überhaupt jemand mal gegen diese Verbraucher feindlichen AGBs vorgeht. Und außerhalb von Deutschland wo die speziellen Gremien und auch Gerichte eventuell mehr Mumm haben, anders Urteilen, urteilen können/wollen könnte sich da eventuell was durchsetzen. 
Und wenn ein Staat da erstmal Erfolg haben könnte, eventuell wird sich dann was ändern.
Ein Gerichtliches Urteil gegen Steam, da müssten dann nämlich auch andere Nachziehen.
Aber wie immer wird das lange dauern. Egal, schön das da endlich was passiert. Und es sieht nicht so aus als ob die französische Stelle sich da so schnell kleinreden lässt. Gut wäre es wenn sich andere Anschließen würden. Gemeinsam ist man immer stärker.
Das es in gewissen Bereichen auch anders geht zeigt ja ganz klar gog.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2015)

Apropos Wiederverkauf: Es ist doch jetzt möglich, dass man in Steam ein  Spiel aus seiner Bibliothek löschen kann. Was passiert eigentlich dann  mit dem Key? Wird der eingefroren? Oder kann der Spieler das Spiel dann  doch wieder verkaufen? Eine Frage, die mir gerade so durch den Kopf  ging.



Batze schrieb:


> Wichtig ist erstmal das überhaupt jemand mal gegen diese Verbraucher feindlichen AGBs vorgeht. Und außerhalb von Deutschland wo die speziellen Gremien und auch Gerichte eventuell mehr Mumm haben, anders Urteilen, urteilen können/wollen könnte sich da eventuell was durchsetzen.
> Und wenn ein Staat da erstmal Erfolg haben könnte, eventuell wird sich dann was ändern.
> Ein Gerichtliches Urteil gegen Steam, da müssten dann nämlich auch andere Nachziehen.
> Aber wie immer wird das lange dauern. Egal, schön das da endlich was passiert. Und es sieht nicht so aus als ob die französische Stelle sich da so schnell kleinreden lässt. Gut wäre es wenn sich andere Anschließen würden. Gemeinsam ist man immer stärker.
> Das es in gewissen Bereichen auch anders geht zeigt ja ganz klar gog.com



Ich persönlich hab nichts gegen Steam, fände es aber auch besser, wenn solche Clients optional wären. Bei Gog kann man den Client optional nutzen, aber das Spiel geht auch vollständig ohne. Da hat der Nutzer die freie Wahl.


----------



## Batze (18. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Apropos Wiederverkauf: Es ist doch jetzt möglich, dass man in Steam ein  Spiel aus seiner Bibliothek löschen kann. Was passiert eigentlich dann  mit dem Key? Wird der eingefroren? Oder kann der Spieler das Spiel dann  doch wieder verkaufen? Eine Frage, die mir gerade so durch den Kopf  ging.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich hab nichts gegen Steam, fände es aber auch besser, wenn solche Clients optional wären. Bei Gog kann man den Client optional nutzen, aber das Spiel geht auch vollständig ohne. Da hat der Nutzer die freie Wahl.



1. Das Spiel ist dann weg.
2. Wegen der Plattform Steam als sagen wir mal Verwaltung seiner Spiel und als Key Verkaufsplattform habe ich auch rein gar nichts. 
Allerdings sind PC Spiele mit ihrer Plattformbindung so mit die fast einzige Software die ich nicht weiterverkaufen darf. 
Selbst ein Windows oder z.B. eine Massig teurere Adobe Photoshop Lizenz darf ich weiterverkaufen, ohne Probleme. Nur bei Spielen darf ich das nicht. Das geht mir gehörig gegen den Strich. 
Steam ist da natürlich nicht die einzige Plattform, muss man gerechtigter Weise auch mal sagen. Sind aber für den ganzen Schitt Hauptverantwortlich. Ohne diese Bindung gebe es Steam so eventuell gar nicht.


----------



## WeeFilly (18. Dezember 2015)

Endlich! Kann ja schließlich nicht sein, dass das alles auf ewig so weitergeht - auch wenn die Chancen auf Besserung eher gering sind.


----------



## Batze (18. Dezember 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> ..........t - auch wenn die Chancen auf Besserung eher gering sind.



Sehe ich auch so. Denn hier geht es ja nicht nur gegen Steam, sondern vor allem gegen alle Publisher. Wenn Steam sein DRM verliert wird es erstmal für alle Publisher so gut wie unwichtig. Denn dann haben sie nicht mehr das was Steam für sie so wichtig macht, eben DRM. DRM ist das was Steam so Groß gemacht hat.
Das könnte für Steam über lange Sicht das aus bedeuten, denn was anderes als DRM haben sie nicht zu bieten, für die Publisher.
Steam als Verkaufsplattform ist eh nur noch Sales. Alles andere ist eh zu teuer.
Also werden auch die Publisher erstmal dagegen angehen. Da geht es um Milliarden im Wiederverkauf.
Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Folmion (18. Dezember 2015)

Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn man die Steamspiele weiterverkaufen dürfte, dann wären solche Sales nicht mehr möglich. Da finde ich das aktuelle System besser


----------



## WeeFilly (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wie man zwingend eine Drittsoftware wie Steam zum spielen von Spielen (hihi) benutzen muss...


----------



## Batze (18. Dezember 2015)

Folmion schrieb:


> Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn man die Steamspiele weiterverkaufen dürfte, dann wären solche Sales nicht mehr möglich. Da finde ich das aktuelle System besser



Ach was, andere Plattformen bieten auch Sales an, und das zu weit aus günstigeren Preisen als Steam. Steam hat nur einen viel Größeren  Bekanntheitsgrad, deshalb berichtet jeder davon.
Und was wäre z.B. wenn es keine Sales von Steam geben würde, sondern Steam es so machen würde das man Spiele auf Steam selbst weiterverkaufen könnte. Also praktisch einen Steam Flohmarkt. 
Das wären dann die User Sales und zwar immer, nicht nur dann wenn es Steam für richtig hält.
Man könnte da auch Steam und die Publisher mit einbinden. So 5%-10% vom Wiederverkauf geht an die armen Publisher, das wäre mal eine Idee.
Woanders bekommen die Softwareentwickler gar nichts wenn ich meine Lizenzen weiterverkaufe, so wäre aber beiden Raffhälsen geholfen.
Spieler die eventuell ihre seit Jahren angestauten Spiele die sie nicht mehr spielen weiterverkaufen können, totes Digitales nix verkaufen könnten, um sich dann neues kaufen zu können. 
So bewegt man den Markt.
Natürlich ist das erstmal noch ein Verlustgeschäft für Steam und die Publisher. Nicht umsonst haben sie lange dafür gekämpft den Wiederverkauft einen Riegel vor zu setzen.
Aber so wird es nicht bleiben. Lass ein Land, ein Großes Land einen Erfolg erzielen gegen Steam und diese Masche, andere werden schnell nachziehen.
Lass sowas in den USA passieren.
Dann ist es aus mit Steam, Steam kann dann mit seinem überteuertem Store schneller als sie denken den Laden zumachen.


----------



## battschack (18. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn die erfolg haben und deutschland irgendwann nachzieht... gibt es spiele nur noch über stream dann ist das auch schon scheiß egal 

Ich mag steam aber für weiter verkauf bin ich! Dann würde ich viel mehr kaufen nicht nur noch das was ich 100pro sowieso gekauft hätte. Naja eh wurst da es niemals geben wird


----------



## Batze (18. Dezember 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> ............Naja eh wurst da es niemals geben wird



Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn man nicht daran glaubt und nichts macht, passiert auch nichts.

Es gab schon einige Aktionen gegen gewisse Publisher Studios die zum Umdenken gezwungen haben, eben weil man was gemacht hat.
Und Stream, also das dauert noch zig Jahre bis es massentauglich für den Weltmarkt ist.


----------



## Folmion (18. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach was, andere Plattformen bieten auch Sales an, und das zu weit aus günstigeren Preisen als Steam.


 Natürlich gibt es noch viele andere Sales, aber auch dort darfst du die Spiele auch nicht weiterverkaufen. GoG-Spiele sind zwar DRM frei, aber weiterverkaufen darfst du sie trotzdem nicht. Solche Sales findest du nur im digitalen Bereich und du darfst die Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen. Ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin, wenn Plattformen wie Steam oder GoG dicht machen müssten.


----------



## Holyangel (18. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wichtig ist erstmal das überhaupt jemand mal gegen diese Verbraucher feindlichen AGBs vorgeht. Und außerhalb von Deutschland wo die speziellen Gremien und auch Gerichte eventuell mehr Mumm haben, anders Urteilen, urteilen können/wollen könnte sich da eventuell was durchsetzen.
> Und wenn ein Staat da erstmal Erfolg haben könnte, eventuell wird sich dann was ändern.
> Ein Gerichtliches Urteil gegen Steam, da müssten dann nämlich auch andere Nachziehen.
> Aber wie immer wird das lange dauern. Egal, schön das da endlich was passiert. Und es sieht nicht so aus als ob die französische Stelle sich da so schnell kleinreden lässt. Gut wäre es wenn sich andere Anschließen würden. Gemeinsam ist man immer stärker.
> Das es in gewissen Bereichen auch anders geht zeigt ja ganz klar gog.com


Aber bei gog kann man auch keine gebrauchten Spiele verkaufen/ tauschen. Nur neue, welche noch nicht installiert worden sind


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Ich mag steam aber für weiter verkauf bin ich! Dann würde ich viel mehr kaufen nicht nur noch das was ich 100pro sowieso gekauft hätte.


Dafür gibt's ja die Rückgabe bei Steam, wo du Spiele 2 Stunden testen und (vor Ablauf der 2h Playtime) wieder zurückgeben kannst.


----------



## fla29 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin kein Marktexperte, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das funktioniert.
Hier wird ja nicht mit echten Waren gehandelt, die über die Zeit verschleißen, die man aufwendig verpacken und zur Post bringen muss, um sie dann mit Porto-Gebühr zu versenden.
Wenn alle Leute plötzlich ihre ehemals durchgespielten Spiele weiterverkaufen könnten,
dann würden Spiele doch bald nurnoch zu Spottpreisen gehandelt.
Man denke nur daran, wieviele Leute zB eine unbenutzte Kopie von Bioshock Infinite bei sich rumliegen haben.
Würde heute die neue Regelung eingeführt, dann gäbe es spätestens  übermorgen Bioshock Infinite für nen schlappen Euro im Steam  Marketplace.

Oder angenommen ich kaufe mir ein neues Assassins Creed für 50€ neu. In einer Woche habe ich es durchgespielt und verkaufe das Spiel dann für 45€.
Dann hätte ich das Spiel für 5€ durchgespielt. In meinen Augen ist das überhaupt nicht fair.

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Marktexperte und vielleicht ist meine Denke hier auch vollkommen unsinnig.
Aber ich empfinde die Art und Weise, wie Steam seine Spiele handelt, als fair.
Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, dann beklage ich mich nachher ja auch nicht darüber, dass ich die Kinokarte nicht weiterverkaufen kann.
Die Kinokarte war sozusagen eine Lizenz für eine Einzelperson sich den Film einmalig anzusehen.
Mit PC Spielen ist es meiner Ansicht nach ähnlich.
Natürlich gab es auch mal andere Zeiten, wo man CD-Roms hatte und man diese weiterverkaufen konnte.
Aber ehrlichgesagt halte ich das modernere Geschäftsmodell für fairer - für Käufer und Verkäufer.


----------



## Batze (19. Dezember 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Aber bei gog kann man auch keine gebrauchten Spiele verkaufen/ tauschen. Nur neue, welche noch nicht installiert worden sind



Das stimmt natürlich. Deshalb sagte ich ja auch vorsichtig, in gewissen Bereichen. Bei gog, wenn ich das Spiel erstmal auf meiner Platte habe,  kann ich eine gekaufte Kopie meines Spiel zumindest einfach mal ohne irgendeinen Launcher installen. Ich muss nicht Online sein, ich muss nichts bestätigen, ich muss keine Zwangspatches annehmen usw. Ich kann damit auf meinem Rechner machen was ich will. 
Es kann auch nicht einfach mal so wegen Hacks aus meiner Bibliothek gelöscht werden. 
Ich kann es auf DvD kopieren, wie damals, zur späteren installation.
Und ohne zigmalige abfrage meiner Steamangehörigkeit kann ich es auf so viele meiner eigenen Rechner installieren wie ich will. Juckt keine Sau.
Das ich es nicht, noch nicht digital verkaufen kann ist eine andere Sache, die aber noch kommen wird, da bin ich ganz sicher.

Das wird der nächste Große Markt sein.

Wie gesagt, sobald ein Großes Land, und Frankreich ist definitiv ein Großes Gamer Land, diese Wiederverkaufs Sperre den Garaus macht, werden andere nachziehen und Digitale Flohmärkte werden wie die Pilze aus den Boden sprießen und diese viel zu lange Gängelung der _*NUR PC Spieler*_ hat endlich ein Ende.


----------



## battschack (19. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's ja die Rückgabe bei Steam, wo du Spiele 2 Stunden testen und (vor Ablauf der 2h Playtime) wieder zurückgeben kannst.




Aber nur wenn man überteurt in steam einkauft oder? Und auserdem sind mir 2std viel zu wenig wie z.B für fallout 4


----------



## battschack (19. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Deshalb sagte ich ja auch vorsichtig, in gewissen Bereichen. Bei gog, wenn ich das Spiel erstmal auf meiner Platte habe,  kann ich eine gekaufte Kopie meines Spiel zumindest einfach mal ohne irgendeinen Launcher installen. Ich muss nicht Online sein, ich muss nichts bestätigen, ich muss keine Zwangspatches annehmen usw. Ich kann damit auf meinem Rechner machen was ich will.
> Es kann auch nicht einfach mal so wegen Hacks aus meiner Bibliothek gelöscht werden.
> Ich kann es auf DvD kopieren, wie damals, zur späteren installation.
> Und ohne zigmalige abfrage meiner Steamangehörigkeit kann ich es auf so viele meiner eigenen Rechner installieren wie ich will. Juckt keine Sau.
> ...




Wenn man halt jetz nur wüsste ob die sowas durch kriegen um schon mal nen shop für sowas zu planen 

meisten ist man leider immer zu langsam gegen leute mit kohle


----------



## Batze (19. Dezember 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Wenn man halt jetz nur wüsste ob die sowas durch kriegen um schon mal nen shop für sowas zu planen
> 
> meisten ist man leider immer zu langsam gegen leute mit kohle



Hihi, aber als Privat Menschle kannst du da keinen Shop aufmachen.
Also es soll ja schon so sein das die Publisher keinen vor den Latz bekommen, das bringt es auch nicht, sonst könnte man sich ja die Spiele raubkopieren oder/und jedes einzelne Digi Spiel mehrmals verkaufen.

Also es muss Fairhalber schon so sein das z.B. jedes Spiel Digital einzigartig ist, was ja kein Problem sein sollte ein Spiel Digital einzigartig zu bezeichnen um es in einer Datenbank zu speichern , die dann jeder registrierte Shop abrufen kann. 
Also so mal eine schnelle Idee, ganz schnell . Eine Kreditkarte ist ja auch einzigartig, so in etwa, um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.
So könnte man sich das ganze vorstellen.


----------



## shaboo (19. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sobald ein Großes Land, und Frankreich ist definitiv ein Großes Gamer Land, diese Wiederverkaufs Sperre den Garaus macht, werden andere nachziehen und Digitale Flohmärkte werden wie die Pilze aus den Boden sprießen und diese viel zu lange Gängelung der _*NUR PC Spieler*_ hat endlich ein Ende.


Das wäre wünschenswert, wird aber nicht passieren.

Zum einen darf ich vielleicht mal daran erinnern, dass auch deutsche Verbaucherzentralen schon Verfügungen und Prozesse gegen Stream angestrengt haben und damit samt und sonders im Kern gescheitert sind. Ich kenne das französische Recht natürlich nicht im Detail, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Klagen der französischen Verbraucherschützer letztlich ebenso ins Leere laufen werden, ist ganz sicher größer Null.

Zweitens bietet Steam erst mal nur ein Produkt und bestimmte Services an und zwingt niemanden diese zu kaufen oder zu nutzen. Wer mit den damit verbundenen Bedingungen nicht einverstanden ist, muss davon ja keinen Gebrauch machen. Das íst nicht nur der Standpunkt von Steam, sondern - schaut man sich die bisherigen Urteile an - auch der vieler Gerichte, die schon in der Vergangenheit geurteilt haben, dass man vielleicht niemanden daran hindern darf, seine Spiele-DVD bei eBay zu verkaufen, dass damit aber noch lange nicht die Verpflichtung für Steam verbunden wäre, den Key beim alten Besitzer zu löschen und beim neuen einzutragen und somit einen solchen Verkauf überhaupt erst sinnvoll zu machen.

Letztlich geht es hierbei um die grundsätzliche Frage, ob man Spiele (oder digitale Güter generell) zum "einmaligen" Gebrauch verkaufen darf (so ähnlich wie Kinokarten), oder ob einem hierüber immer dieselbe Verfügungsgewalt eingeräumt werden muss wie über ein physisches Buch oder eine Film-DVD, und diese Frage wird ganz sicher nicht mal "eben so" von den Gerichten entschieden werden können, zumal der Impact nationaler Rechtsprechung Steam kaum interessieren dürfte. Genau so wenig, wie man beim Geschäftsmodell Streaming nicht so ohne Weiteres die Möglichkeit hat, die Musik dauerhaft und völlig uneingeschränkt auf seinen eigenen Rechner herunterzuladen, hat man eben bei Steam und anderen Plattformen nicht die Möglichkeit, einmal accountgebundene Spiele wieder von einem Key zu entbinden. Beides sind erst mal offensichtliche Einschränkungen der Nutzbarkeit eines Produkts und Gerichte brauchen natürlich gute Argumente dafür, das eine zu erlauben und das andere generell zu verbieten.

Sind wir mal ehrlich: Die kritischen Stimmen in diesem Thread sind doch nicht repräsentativ für alle Spieler. Zu 90% haben sich mit Steam, den Publishern und den Spielern genau die gefunden, die sich schon immer gesucht haben (einfach weil viele es so wahnsinnig praktisch finden). Sollte gegen Valve tatsächlich irgendein Urteil ergehen und man sich darauf hin kurzerhand dazu entschließen, einfach keine Spiele mehr dort anzubieten (anstatt seine AGBs dort an nationales Recht anzupassen), was glaubt ihr denn, was dann in Frankreich los sein wird? Das gibt einen Riesenaufstand des weit überwiegenden Teils der Spielerschaft und die Verbraucherschützer dort sind dann nämlich einfach nur Riesenbuhmänner und sonst nichts.

Der Punkt ist doch einfach der, dass solche Fragen immer von einer von zwei Seiten entschieden werden und dass dabei relevante Gesetzte dann immer passend zurechtgebogen werden: entweder von den Konsumenten, die darüber mit ihrer Geldbörse abstimmen, oder - falls die Konsumenten auf das kollektive Ausüben ihrer Macht verzichten - von der Industrie und deren Lobbyisten. Und wenn ich mir das Verhalten des Großteils der Konsumenten in den letzten zehn Jahren anschaue, ist der Krieg um die Nutzbarkeit accountgebundener Spiele schon seit neun Jahren verloren ...


----------



## Batze (19. Dezember 2015)

Lalalalala 

Man sollte mal von dem Objekt Spiele wegkommen.
Hier geht es erstmal um eine Sache, ja richtig, um eine Sache wo ich nur eine Lizenz habe, und um nichts anderes. 
Das stimmt.Überall kann ich wo ich eine Lizenz erworben habe, selbst rein über das Internet wo ich noch nicht mal einem psychischen Datenträger habe diese aber weiterverkaufen. Das ist so.
Nur eben bei PC Spielen nicht. Warum, weil es da eine Geld Lobby gibt. Deshalb.
Konsolen Spiele darf ich weiterverkaufen, sind auch Spiele. Wo ist der Unterschied?
Jede andere Software wo ich mir eine Lizenz kaufe darf ich weiterverkaufen, nur PC Spiele nicht.
Es ist eine reine Lobby und Geld Sache und hat mit Recht und Gerechtigkeit nichts zu tun.

Das wäre so als wenn ich mir einen Porsche (PC) kaufe und einen VW Golf (Konsole). Den Gold darf ich weiterverkaufen, den Porsche nicht.
Nur weil der Porsche schneller ist muss ich ihn behalten? Was soll der Blödsinn. 
Damit muss Schluss sein. Es muss Schluss sein damit, Leuten AGBs vor die Nase zu halten die sagen, nimmst du es darfst du leben, nimmst du es nicht musst du sterben, mal übertrieben gesagt.
Hier wird eine Sucht, eine Spielsucht, unser Hobby ist nun mal so etwas, ganz klar ausgebeutet.


----------



## shaboo (19. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Hier wird eine Sucht, eine Spielsucht, unser Hobby ist nun mal so etwas, ganz klar ausgebeutet.


Na, ich hoffe doch mal, dass die meisten nicht süchtig sind. Und selbst wenn, kann das wohl kaum ein Maßstab für die Gesetzgebung oder die Gerichte sein.



Batze schrieb:


> Das wäre so als wenn ich mir einen Porsche (PC) kaufe und einen VW Golf (Konsole). Den Gold darf ich weiterverkaufen, den Porsche nicht.


Na und? Der eine verkauft halt Autos, die man behalten kann, der andere Autos, die man weiterverkaufen kann, aber das ist vor dem Kauf jedem klar und Du wirst ja auch nicht gezwungen, überhaupt irgendein Auto zu kaufen. Wenn Du es doch tust, hast Du (theoretisch) die Wahl.

Das Problem ist doch nicht, dass es Steam (oder andere accountgebundene Plattformen) gibt, sondern dass es (evtl. noch) praktisch keine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu Steam gibt. Aber das ist doch in erster Linie ein rein marktwirtschaftliches und kein juristisches Problem.



Batze schrieb:


> Damit muss Schluss sein. Es muss Schluss sein damit, Leuten AGBs vor die Nase zu halten die sagen, nimmst du es darfst du leben, nimmst du es nicht musst du sterben, mal übertrieben gesagt.


"Die Leute", von denen Du da redest, haben Steam durch massenhaften Zustrom doch überhaupt erst möglich gemacht, und das, obwohl ein Wiederverkauf vom ersten Tag an nicht möglich war; das ist also nichts, was sich irgendwie nachträglich erst durch die Hintertür eingeschlichen hätte, als Steam schon abermillionen von Nutzern hatte. Die Leute haben das von Anfang an, ganz bewusst und sehenden Auges in Kauf genommen und bekommen damit exakt das, was sie verdient haben - was in der Masse (mit Ausname von Dir, mir und vielleicht drei anderen Leuten) übrigens auch genau das ist, was sie wollen. Der Herr nahm ihnen den Wiederverkauf und gab ihnen die Sales. Und das Volk ward glücklich und konsumfreudig immerdar. Natürlich sieht ein Gesetzgeber da keinen Handlungsbedarf. Warum auch?


----------



## alu355 (19. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Jede andere Software wo ich mir eine Lizenz kaufe darf ich weiterverkaufen, nur PC Spiele nicht.



Ich kann jederzeit mit meinen alten Spielen handeln, da sie in physischer Form vorliegen UND nicht an Steam gebunden sind, das gleiche gilt für die Konsolen.
Im ganz argen Notfall kann Steam einfach wieder die physischen Retailspiele von den digitalen Lizenzen entkoppeln - physische Datenträger mit Key sind weiterverkaufbar und die digitalen Lizenzen werden noch deutlicher als das dargestellt was sie sind - gemietete (theoretisch auf Lebenszeit - wie lange es Steam halt gibt) Spiele.



Batze schrieb:


> Das wäre so als wenn ich mir einen Porsche (PC) kaufe und einen VW Golf (Konsole).



Ne, tatsächlich ist dein Vergleich nicht ganz richtig - auch jetzt kaufst du den Porsche gar nicht wirklich, sondern er wird lediglich geleast.



Batze schrieb:


> Damit muss Schluss sein. Es muss Schluss sein damit, Leuten AGBs vor die Nase zu halten die sagen, nimmst du es darfst du leben, nimmst du es nicht musst du sterben, mal übertrieben gesagt.



PC-Spiele sind nun einmal kein Grundrecht und tatsächlich kann dir fast jeder Händler in den verschiedensten Bereichen den Verkauf seiner Waren verweigern, nennt sich Vertragsfreiheit.
Bei einem quasi Monopolisten ist das natürlich so eine Sache...



Batze schrieb:


> Hier wird eine Sucht, eine Spielsucht, unser Hobby ist nun mal so etwas, ganz klar ausgebeutet.



Wenn du spielsüchtig bist hast du ein Problem, daß nicht auch noch gefördert werden muß. 
Ich hoffe mal, daß das nur eine etwas unglückliche Formulierung ist...dann solltest du sowas aber nicht zu oft aufsagen so alle dreimal Candyman anrufen - sonst kommt der nächste Politheini um die Ecke...

Ach und wenn man die Steamsales betrachtet, bei den niedrigen Kosten kann man ohne Probleme eher von Mietpreisen sprechen...ich kann mich noch an Preise erinnern, die selbst für den letzten Scheiß (Battlecruiser 3000AD) nen Hunni haben wollten, mit Weiterverkäufen habe ich die Differenz im Vergleich zu Steam nie reinbekommen.


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man überteurt in steam einkauft oder? Und auserdem sind mir 2std viel zu wenig wie z.B für fallout 4


Ich hatte dich so verstanden, daß du mehr kaufen würdest, wenn du nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen würden - zum Antesten reichen die 2 Stunden ja. Zum Durchspielen in den meisten Fällen eher nicht.



Batze schrieb:


> Hier geht es erstmal um eine Sache, ja richtig, um eine Sache wo ich nur eine Lizenz habe, und um nichts anderes. ...
> 
> Das wäre so als wenn ich mir einen Porsche (PC) kaufe und einen VW Golf (Konsole). Den Gold darf ich weiterverkaufen, den Porsche nicht.


Nein. 

Vergleiche mit Autos sind immer blöd.
Aber gut, wenn es denn unbedingt ein Autovergleich sein muß:

Weiterverkaufbares Spiel:
Du hast ein Auto geleast und es ist in deinem Besitz. Du darfst es weltweit benutzen und das Recht dieses Auto fahren zu dürfen, jederzeit an andere übergeben (inklusive Übergabe in den Besitz des anderen).

Steam Spiel: 
Du hast ein Auto geleast, darfst es aber selbst nicht fahren, aber ein Chauffeur steht dir rund um die Uhr zur Verfügung. Der Wagen ist nicht in deinem Besitz, aber du kommst trotzdem überall hin.
- Außer, du willst über Regionsgrenzen hinweg. Leider sind die Arbeitsverträge der Chauffeure regional gebunden, und wenn du zB nach Rußland fahren willst, mußt du erst einen neuen Chauffeur anfordern.
Logischerweise kannst du den Chauffeur nicht weiter"verkaufen", denn er ist ja nicht in deinem "Besitz".



> Hier wird eine Sucht, eine Spielsucht, unser Hobby ist nun mal so etwas, ganz klar ausgebeutet.


Eine Sucht ist kein Hobby. 
Das ist in der Top10 des Dümmsten, was ich dieses Jahr gehört habe - und das ist schon eine Leistung, bei dem was Höcke & Trump sich im selben Zeitraum geleistet haben.


----------



## ztyphoon0 (19. Dezember 2015)

Deshalb kauft man sich auch keine Spiele auf Steam zum Vollpreis.


----------



## shaboo (19. Dezember 2015)

ztyphoon0 schrieb:


> Deshalb kauft man sich auch keine Spiele auf Steam zum Vollpreis.


Es sei denn, man möchte einen bestimmten Entwickler oder Publisher ganz bewusst unterstützen.


----------



## Folmion (20. Dezember 2015)

Es ist keine Gängelung der PC-Spieler, das trifft für jede rein digitale Spielsoftware zu. Wenn du auf einer Playstation, Xbox oder Nintendo-Konsole digitale Spiele kaufst, dann kannst du die ebenfalls nicht weiterverkaufen. Es trifft auch auf fast sämtliche existierende Software zu. Denk nur an die ganzen Apps für Smartphones und Tablets. Und selbst am PC gibt es viel mehr Software, die man nicht weiterverkaufen darf. Und es gilt auch für andere digitale Produkte wie Musik, Filme und Bücher.
Die große Ausnahme sind Lizenzen für sowas wie Windows oder teure Adobe Produkte. Aber dafür gibt es andere Gründe. Spiele werden überwiegend für 5-10 Euro gekauft und vielleicht 10-20 Stunden gespielt. Ein reines Konsumprodukt. Teure Lizenzen werden überwiegend für berufliche Zwecke von Firmen oder auch Einzelpersonen gekauft. Die nutzen das üblicherweise länger als ein durchschnittlicher Spieler seine komplette Spielebibliothek. Im geschäftlichen Bereich braucht man aber Sicherheiten. Wenn man Pleite geht, dann sollte möglichst viel vorhanden sein, was man verkaufen sein. Kredite bekommt man leichter, wenn man das Geld in etwas investiert, für das man zumindest einen Teil wieder bekommen kann. Wird ein Unternehmen geschluckt, dann wird garantiert weniger bezahlt, wenn dabei sämtliche Software verschwindet. Es werden vom Kunden Sicherheiten gewünscht, also bietet man diese an, indem die Lizenzen weitergegeben werden dürfen. Ausserdem sind solche Lizenzen oft zeitliche limitiert, oder man hat einen Kunden, der Updates oder sowas will. Solche Software mit Spielen zu vergleichen ist Unfug. Ausserdem kann so ein Lizenzwechsel durchaus mehrere Wochen dauern. Damit würde man Spiele auch eher schwer weiterverkaufen können.

Spiele mit physischen Produkten zu vergleichen bringt gar nichts. Da gibt es einfach mal ganz gravierende Unterschiede. Wobei ich von meinem Auto schon immer gerne eine Sicherheitskopie gehabt hätte.


----------



## shaboo (20. Dezember 2015)

Folmion schrieb:


> ...


Was Du schreibst, ist schon richtig, zeigt aber umso mehr, dass es längst überfällig ist, den Lizenzhandel irgendwann mal vernünftig zu vereinheitlichen. Es spricht wenig dagegen, dass der Umgang mit einer Lizenz im Prinzip immer der gleiche ist, egal ob Musikstück, Film oder Software, und egal ob die Lizenz 10 Cent oder 10.000 Dollar gekostet hat. Lizenzen sind letztlich bares Geld, also muss man die auch vernünftig verwalten können. Derzeit ist es doch sogar so, dass Du eine riesige digitale Musik- und Spielebibliothek im Wert von etlichen tausend Euro haben kannst und die ist bei Deinem Tod einfach weg und kann niemandem irgendwie vererbt oder überschrieben werden. Da immer mehr Güter rein digitale Güter sind, muss man sich über solche Dinge endlich mal vernünftig und nachhaltig Gedanken machen!

Was Du da in der fernen Zukunft einfach brauchst, ist eine einzige App oder Anwendung,mit der Du all Deine Lizenzen komfortabel verwalten kannst - ob Löschen, Verschenken oder Verkaufen. Klar wird's dafür bestimmte Rahmenbedingungen geben müssen, aber alles andere macht im digitalen Zeitalter echt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Batze (20. Dezember 2015)

Folmion schrieb:


> Spiele werden überwiegend für 5-10 Euro gekauft und vielleicht 10-20 Stunden gespielt. Ein reines Konsumprodukt.



Es geht hier natürlich um die Retail Versionen. und die unterschiede zu vergleichbaren Produkten
Konsolen Spiele darf ich doch auch (noch) verkaufen, nur PC Spiele eben nicht.
Musik CDs und Schallplatten (auch da habe ich nur eine gewisse Lizenz um die Musik hören zu dürfen) darf ich auch verkaufen wie ich will.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Konsolen Spiele darf ich doch auch (noch) verkaufen, nur PC Spiele eben nicht.
> Musik CDs und Schallplatten (auch da habe ich nur eine gewisse Lizenz um die Musik hören zu dürfen) darf ich auch verkaufen wie ich will.


*Darf *man Account gebundene Spiele wirklich nicht verkaufen? Oder ist es bisher einfach "nur" üblich, daß der Hersteller sich diverse Rechte in seine AGBs reinschreibt und entsprechend auffällige Accounts schließt, weil da noch keiner gegen vors Gericht gezogen ist?


----------



## shaboo (20. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Darf *man Account gebundene Spiele wirklich nicht verkaufen? Oder ist es bisher einfach "nur" üblich, daß der Hersteller sich diverse Rechte in seine AGBs reinschreibt und entsprechend auffällige Accounts schließt, weil da noch keiner gegen vors Gericht gezogen ist?


Prinzipiell scheitert der Verkauf ja erst mal daran, dass sich bei Steam keine Keys auf andere Accounts übertragen lassen.

Die einzige Möglichkeit zum Verkauf eines Spiels wäre also, sich für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account (mit eigener E-Mail-Adresse) anzulegen und dann den gesamten Account zu verkaufen. Es gibt wohl sogar Leute, die das tatsächlich machen, aber in den ToS (bzw. AGB) von Steam ist das explizit verboten. Ehrlicherweise muss man sagen, dass der Handel mit Accounts tatsächlich eine ganze Reihe von Problemen für Steam, Käufer und Verkäufer mit sich bringt (Accounts sind an E-Mail-Adressen und evtl. Kreditkarten gebunden; Spiele können mit geklauten Kreditkarten gekauft und dann der Account verkauft werden etc.), wie z.B. hier diskutiert wird:
Why am I not allowed to sell my steam account? - Steam Users' Forums

Ich kenne auch keine andere Webseite, auf der es vorgesehen oder erlaubt wäre, seinen Account zu verkaufen und da ein solcher Handel häufig weder sinnvoll noch gänzlich unproblematisch ist, glaube ich auch nicht, dass sich das gerichtlich irgendwie erzwingen lässt.

Was ich mir allerdings schon vorstellen kann ist, dass irgendwann mal gerichtlich festgestellt wird, dass der Wert digitaler Güter mittlerweile zu hoch ist als dass gesellschaftlich akzeptiert werden könnte, dass diese grundsätzlich nicht übertragbar sind und mit dem Tod einer Person ersatzlos verfallen - insbesondere da, wie ja bereits gesagt wurde, der Handel mit Lizenzen in einigen Bereichen etwas vollkommen Normales und Alltägliches ist.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit zum Verkauf eines Spiels wäre also, sich für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account (mit eigener E-Mail-Adresse) anzulegen und dann den gesamten Account zu verkaufen. Es gibt wohl sogar Leute, die das tatsächlich machen, aber in den ToS (bzw. AGB) von Steam ist das explizit verboten.


Was eben genau zu meiner Frage führt: 
Gibt es (der Einfachheit halber: in Deutschland) ein *Gesetz*, das dieses Verbot bestätigt? Denn in die AGB reinschreiben kann man ja erst mal vieles, und ich *darf *nun mal alles mit einem Vertragsgegenstand machen, was das Gesetz erlaubt bzw. nicht verbietet.


----------



## shaboo (20. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was eben genau zu meiner Frage führt:
> Gibt es (der Einfachheit halber: in Deutschland) ein *Gesetz*, das dieses Verbot bestätigt? Denn in die AGB reinschreiben kann man ja erst mal vieles, und ich *darf *nun mal alles mit einem Vertragsgegenstand machen, was das Gesetz erlaubt bzw. nicht verbietet.


Nein, ein solches Gesetz gibt es nicht, aber das kann man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht erwarten. Wie sollte denn so ein Gesetz genau aussehen? Zu regeln, was Du mit einem Account machen darfst und was nicht, ist halt erst einmal Sache desjenigen, der diese Accounts verteilt. Natürlich können diese Regelungen im Einzelfall mit bestehenden Gesetzen unvereinbar und deshalb letztlich unwirksam sein, aber dieser Umstand wird sich in der Regel aus eher allgemeinen Gesetzen ableiten.

Gesetze sollen ja auch erst mal nur einen allgemeinen Rechtsrahmen schaffen und nicht jeden Einzelfall im Detail erlauben oder verbieten. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wieso ein Verbot des Handels mit Accounts seitens Steam diesen Rahmen sprengen sollte, zumal es ja auch im Kern nicht um den Account selbst, sondern um die mit diesem Account (bislang untrennbar) verbundenen Lizenzen geht. Diese beiden Dinge muss man (gerade in Gesetzestexten) klar voneinander trennen.

"Geldwerte" Accounts (im Sinne einer Sammlung von Lizenzen) sind etwas noch so Junges, dass ich eigentlich nicht davon ausgehe, dass die in irgendeinem Land dieser Welt bislang in adäquater Weise durch bestehende Gesetze abgedeckt werden. Eventuell bislang ergangene Gerichtsurteile auf Grundlage bestehender Gesetze waren und sind da nicht mehr als ein Provisorium. Es ist längst überfällig, dass die Besonderheiten der digitalen Welt endlich auch ihren Weg in die Legislative finden.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Nein, ein solches Gesetz gibt es nicht, aber das kann man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht erwarten. Wie sollte denn so ein Gesetz genau aussehen?


Och da gäbe es doch diverse Ansatzpunkte wie 
- ein Verbot, Nutzungslizenzen dauerhaft an einen Account zu binden und damit quasi "verbrauchbar" zu machen
- das generelle Weiterverkaufsrecht von Nutzungslizenzen _und damit einhergehend: _
- das Lösen von accountgebundenen Lizenzen _oder schlicht _
- allgemeine Regelungen zur dauerhaften Weitergabe von Nutzungrechten an nichtmateriellen Komsumgütern bei Endverbrauchern und der Beschränkung selbiger.


----------



## Batze (20. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Och da gäbe es doch diverse Ansatzpunkte wie
> - ein Verbot, Nutzungslizenzen dauerhaft an einen Account zu binden und damit quasi "verbrauchbar" zu machen
> - das generelle Weiterverkaufsrecht von Nutzungslizenzen _und damit einhergehend: _
> - das Lösen von accountgebundenen Lizenzen _oder schlicht _
> - allgemeine Regelungen zur dauerhaften Weitergabe von Nutzungrechten an nichtmateriellen Komsumgütern bei Endverbrauchern und der Beschränkung selbiger.



Gute Punkte

Aber die riesige Lobby wird das nicht mitmachen. Wie ich schon sagte, da steckt eben viel zu viel Geld im Spiel.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber die riesige Lobby wird das nicht mitmachen. Wie ich schon sagte, da steckt eben viel zu viel Geld im Spiel.


Deshalb ja meine Frage, was denn momentan geregelt ist. Oder sind accountgebundene Programme immer noch rechtliches Neuland?


----------



## Batze (20. Dezember 2015)

Geregelt ist in meinen Augen so gut wie gar nichts. Hier und da gibt es zwar Urteile, aber die beruhen nicht gerade auf irgendein Gesetz. Das gibt es nämlich nirgendwo, also wüsste ich jetzt nicht.
Das einzige sind die schlüpfrigen AGBs die eben jeder zu seinen Gunsten so formuliert wie er Lust hat. Nimmt man sie an hat man die Arschkarte, nimmt man sie nicht an hat man ebenfalls die Arschkarte, weil man nicht spielen kann.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Dezember 2015)

Zur Not kann man auch einfache "Heroin-Accounts" einrichten, in denen man Spiele bunkert, von denen man weiß, dass man sie höchstens einmal zockt. 

Die "veräußert" man dann eben, entspricht zwar nicht der AGB, eine Straftat begeht man meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht.


----------



## Batze (20. Dezember 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Zur Not kann man auch einfache "Heroin-Accounts" einrichten, in denen man Spiele bunkert, von denen man weiß, dass man sie höchstens einmal zockt.
> 
> Die "veräußert" man dann eben, entspricht zwar nicht der AGB, eine Straftat begeht man meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht.



Das Problem ist, solche Spiele die man verkauft/kauft lassen sich in keinen bestehenden Account übertragen, also wirst du sie auch nicht los. Keiner würde doch sowas kaufen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, solche Spiele die man verkauft/kauft lassen sich in keinen bestehenden Account übertragen, also wirst du sie auch nicht los. Keiner würde doch sowas kaufen.



Ja...deshalb sollst du ja auch den ganzen "Fake/Heroin-Account" verkaufen.


----------

